# Anyone used a Sena SR10 for bluetooth to ATC comm



## an8pilot (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone used a Sena SR10 for bluetooth headset to ATC comm?

If so care to diagram it?

Haven't had time to research it, but I think if it were patch
cabled to the mic plug pl-068 and headset plug PL-055B
it will work to couple to a Bluetooth headset.

There is provision for a harness available for an external Mic key but i think that is only needed for keying mic to other bluetooth headset or maybe phone on a motorcycle to cutbout noise, and might be able to be set to open with the regular avionics Mic switch and intercomm, or just talk with other bluetooth headset passenger through the SR10.

Not sure.

I'm interested in using this with the Sena Bluetooth helmet headset gear, with provision for in ear speakers.



I bet calling SENA would answer.

https://www.sena.com/product/sr10/


----------

